# outdoor clock



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

Needed an outside clock for my wife when she is gardening and tends to loose track of time
its built from 1x9 eastern cedar 36x36 in 3/4 thick and strapped at the back cross wise 

with 1x4 cedar to prevent
the clock dial warping.
used African mahogany 1/4 thick for the numbers fastened with small brass screws.
Movement is recessed in the dial back about 4in dia
Used the cnc for the dial board and the co2 laser for the numbers


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Great idea, and execution. 
You really only needed 'Lunch', ' Dinner', and 'Miller Time' on the face, Stan. 


Nice lawn! I'm jealous.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Great project idea, and excellent execution! Sun dials used to serve the same purpose I suppose.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

woodman12 said:


> Needed an outside clock for my wife when she is gardening and tends to loose track of time
> its built from 1x9 eastern cedar 36x36 in 3/4 thick and strapped at the back cross wise
> 
> with 1x4 cedar to prevent
> ...


What a great idea, I've got to build one like that and put it on the side of my house facing the road.

Herb


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

My wife does all the gardening and lawn care, I cut and rake a bit and carry the heavy stuff
but she makes it all look good and of course its a good home for my horse


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

No lawns where I live, but my wife loses time also. Thanks for the plan.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice, Stan. What kind of movement did you use? Is there such a thing as an outdoor movement?

Funny, like 4Dthinker, sun-dial came into my mind when I saw this.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*clock movement*

the movement and 17.5 hands come from stockade Guelph on (on line and store)(under 50.00)
When I machined out the back for the movement I cut a coffee can to fit and hoping this would shield the movement
a bit 9hoping)(we'll see)
My clock dial is 1 1/2 thick movement is a 7/8 type shaft ,you have a choice

its Stockade - Your source for decorative painting, crafting and woodworking supplies!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

TenGees said:


> Very nice, Stan. What kind of movement did you use? Is there such a thing as an outdoor movement?
> 
> Funny, like 4Dthinker, sun-dial came into my mind when I saw this.


Sun dials only work here 13 days a year,and not all in a row,they come and go unannounced.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Sun dials only work here 13 days a year,and not all in a row,they come and go unannounced.
> Herb


calibrating takes some effort then...


----------



## galerdude (Jul 7, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> calibrating takes some effort then...


I spent numerous hours making sundials 3 or 4 years ago. I find them fascinating. Here's one I carved on my garage/shop that I refinished a couple weeks ago. Was lucky to save it, was in bad shape.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

woodman12 said:


> the movement and 17.5 hands come from stockade Guelph on (on line and store)(under 50.00)
> When I machined out the back for the movement I cut a coffee can to fit and hoping this would shield the movement
> a bit 9hoping)(we'll see)
> My clock dial is 1 1/2 thick movement is a 7/8 type shaft ,you have a choice
> ...


Thanks Stan I bookmarked them. I think that if you keep the water out, it should be okay.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Great looking sign/sundial, Gale!!
It's what, 30+" across?


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Sun dials only work here 13 days a year,and not all in a row,they come and go unannounced.
> Herb


Do you mean they're only accurate 13 days a year or you only get 13 sunny days? I hope that it's not the latter, Herb. As far as accuracy goes, you can probably determine that it's time for lunch or that it's 'beer thirty' give or take a few minutes.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

TenGees said:


> Do you mean they're only accurate 13 days a year or you only get 13 sunny days? I hope that it's not the latter, Herb. As far as accuracy goes, you can probably determine that it's time for lunch or that it's 'beer thirty' give or take a few minutes.


Your right on both , only 13 sunny days, and we have used up a few already.:smile::smile:
Herb


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

don't think a sun dial can be mounted on a wall


----------



## galerdude (Jul 7, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> Great looking sign/sundial, Gale!!
> It's what, 30+" across?


Thanks! 
Yes, 31"w x 38.5"h



> woodman12 :	don't think a sun dial can be mounted on a wall


Actually, it's been done for centuries around the world. Once you know your latitude and longitude, there are formulas that get you the correct layout for accurate time. This one is accurate to the minute, whenever the sun shines, :laugh2:. I change out the number plates twice a year during DST changes.

Sorry to intrude on your thread "woodman 12" but when 'sundial' was mentioned, I couldn't resist :wink:.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

galerdude said:


> I change out the number plates twice a year during DST changes.


Very clever! I couldn't work out why midday wasn't in the middle but that explains it.
Does the gnomon have to be oriented due south?
I have no idea why I know that word!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

galerdude said:


> Thanks!
> Yes, 31"w x 38.5"h
> 
> 
> ...


Learned something new today.

Herb


----------



## galerdude (Jul 7, 2010)

Just for reference: this is the site I use when making sundials for myself or others. Sundial Damia.net Google Maps . Pretty easy; put in the address and follow the other instructions on the site, print the layout and then I take that into my graphics software and design. Note: the placement wall doesn't need to face due south, just the more southern exposure, the longer time span.
Enjoy!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

woodman12 said:


> don't think a sun dial can be mounted on a wall


Here's one I see when I visit family in Austria.


----------

